# 29.5 outlaws on MSA Nukes



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I got my tires and rims for christmas, Thanks to all you guys for helping me figure out how rim offsets work, and giving me information on tires and rims for the past few months, I finally got some pics.... Thanks M.I.M.B!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice tire and wheel combo! Looks real good on the brute!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks GREAT! Love the combo!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, Wish I had a pic of it actually clean and all polished up.. waited to long to wash it and now its -10 out...:34:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

So what offset did you get? I am thinking of getting a set of those rims too, they look bad azz!!


----------

